# Solved: ntkrnlmp.exe error when installing OS



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm working on an old machine with the following:
PII 350 w/mmx
256 MB RAM
CD-ROM
3.5 floppy

I started putting this thing together out of bits & pieces for my dog's groomer. (She's a cancer survivor and now her husband's been diagnosed with cancer which they found after he had a major stroke. And they're only in their 40s. Anyway - they can't afford a new machine.) I thought all was well until I tried to install the OS. I've tried Win 98SE (2 copies) and Win2k Pro on 3 different hard drives. And everytime I get the same error during the initial install phase when it's loading files. 

ERROR: File \i386\ntkrnlmp.exe could not be loaded. The error code is 4. Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit.

I thought maybe I had a bad memory module somewhere, but I've done some swapping and exchanging and rearranging. (I've spent a lot of time on this.) And no matter what configuration of hard drive and memory I use, I ge the same message. Any ideas what I'm missing here?


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning mslynn, anytime you have problems with files loading like that, try a different CDROM, usually that is caused by muddy reads.
qldit.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks, qldit. I'll try that.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh, and make sure you get the Memtest86 program and run it from a bootable disk.
You will not get a decent load with memory errors.
I never do any installs these days without a test, it is amazing the problems that can be prevented.
Memtest not only checks the total memory amount, it also checks every address for retention and accuracy. 
Accept no errors.
From memory there are six basic tests but it is best to leave it run for at least an hour.
Some memory sticks are intermittent, some sockets are also intermittent, (as far as I can remember!) I doubt my memory would pass that test!! (LOL)
I have actually done an install holding a memory stick pressed to one side, due to contact problems, then later sourced a thicker memory stick. 
qldit.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Oops - I posted this reply on the wrong thread while-a-go. Sorry. That's what happens when you get too many threads going at once, I guess. 

Good morning, qldit. I have had some luck! I had tried stripping it down to the bare necessities. (That's what I was working with.) The memory all tests fine - 256MB. I tried a different CD-ROM then another HD and got it to go. However, Win2k keeps giving me errors now at the "Registering components" stage of the final task list. Any ideas here?


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning mslynn, that is odd, almost as if there were some BIOS setting error.
FWIW I usually do a board inspection, and then power the thing up and set all the BIOS stuff, than plug the board with a floppy and do a memory test, then progress from there.
At this point the M/B is still on the table. (not yet in the case)

A good program to test a hard drive is the HDDRegenerator program.
It is shareware but the "try" version will fix one bad, the beauty of it is it's scanner.
Rerunning may fix a second spot.
http://www.dposoft.net/
This file makes a neat bootable CD or Floppy.

You will find some older boards really don't like different more modern operating systems.
I can't explain why you are getting repeated registering component errors, usually that kind of thing happens with poor reading CDROM's, CD's or simple hardware problems.

I appreciate your intentions with this exercise but in view of all the shortcomings with malware generally, I have been setting the "oldies" machines up with Linux.
I don't bother with any A/V or other malware systems for them and this gives them good reliable internet surfing and email general purpose use.
It mightn't be entirely "bullet-proof" but it is pretty close to it!
Have you considered this idea?
qldit.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

I managed to get 2k to install. I'm still getting some memory address failures though. Is it possible that I have bad memory that memtest missed?


----------

